# Strange blue pixels



## GonzaloP (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi there,

I am a beginner, and I just got started to shoot in semi-automatic. Most of the photos have the same problem as you see in this one I upload, I would like to know why is that? Is the setting of the camera wrong? if so, it is possible to fix the photos I already took?

Thanks

P.D. I use linux, in case you recommend some photo editor.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 19, 2016)

Have you applied any processing to that at all, and what software has been used?


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 19, 2016)

To me, it looks like the exposure was way to little and the brightness has been brought up, causing the very bark colours to gain the blue.


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 19, 2016)

GonzaloP said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a beginner, and I just got started to shoot in semi-automatic.
> <Snip>
> ...


What is semi-automatic? What was the original exposure for the picture?

For Linux, I use Digikam for cataloguing, UFRaw and Gimp for processing. The three can be set up to work seamlessly together.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 19, 2016)

john.margetts is probably correct about the original underexposure.


----------

